# Who has gotten the 3.1 OTA



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the official 3.1 OTA yet I've read a few people have over on XDA. Seems to be a slow roll out

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Co-Worker Just got his.. Laughing at me.... Im still waiting on mine.


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

I got an update yesterday, but it wasn't 3.1. Still sitting on 3.0.1


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So My Wife... Co-Workers... Have all Gotten the Update.. Im Still Waiting.. I think it has to do with me being on 144.07.gen1 And everyone else I know was on 139.06.gen2 ughh i want my update Naturally  I dont wanna wipe and reload.


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

just got mine about 2 hours ago. Much smoother running, volume from speakers is better as well


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I fixed mine.. Somehow I had a Build that was ment for Korea. So I had to go though a Big ordeal to get the versions correct for US area.. once I did that bam.. here came the OTA


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got the a500 last night, played with it for a couple hours and love it. Turned it on not long ago after work and got my update, on day 2.

Anyone recommend a keyboard for it, I know there are different options but just wondering what was good if any of them?


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Ya I got mine as soon as it came on it updated then I rooted installed clockwork and honey villian


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

"Mesmerbelly said:


> Ya I got mine as soon as it came on it updated then I rooted installed clockwork and honey villian


I love hobeyvillain. Very smooth and stable. Never took an ota. Been on Roms since they started


----------

